# 32gb Samsung micro SD card



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good price


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that running at Ascot then.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You are starting to have tart tendencies, Zebedee will be thinking you're after his title, speaking of which not seen any of his posts for a while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was right, not been on since the 27/2 ???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was after his holiday stand in job, but I think our dates clash.
I wonder in what consequence you are using the word tart.
I am looking a little pasty, must admit could do with some sunshine.
Anyway the point is what price, as I am sure someone may be interested.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Us too, we're off for a few days tomorrow, it'll do me good to get away from the VS shambles that is MHF.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

cabby said:


> I was after his holiday stand in job, but I think our dates clash.
> I wonder in what consequence you are using the word tart.
> I am looking a little pasty, must admit could do with some sunshine.
> Anyway the point is what price, as I am sure someone may be interested.
> ...


£19.99!:nerd:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

cabby said:


> I was after his holiday stand in job, but I think our dates clash.
> I wonder in what consequence you are using the word tart.
> I am looking a little pasty, must admit could do with some sunshine.
> Anyway the point is what price, as I am sure someone may be interested.
> ...


Consequence??

Do you mean "context"

To be fair - I just had to ask Mrs HD as I couldn't remember the right word...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I was after his holiday stand in job, but I think our dates clash.
> I wonder in what consequence you are using the word tart.
> I am looking a little pasty, must admit could do with some sunshine.
> Anyway the point is what price, as I am sure someone may be interested.
> ...


Err, if you see blue text it's a link "usually" so just click it and it takes you to the web site


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

See what I mean.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> See what I mean.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


No you've totally lost me.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not what I would call a good price.

That bloody spell thing is driving me nuts, I really do get fed up with proof reading all the time, well nearly all the time and this key board is crap as well. Perhaps if I bought a cheap sd card I can buy a new keyboard and mouse. Why did I change to a blooming Apple.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where have you found them cheaper??


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not difficult?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear gasped, I was going to drag this out a bit, bored this evening.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Where have you found them cheaper??


I paid £12 all in for a Sandisk 32gb Class 10 micro SD, with adaptor last week, from Amazon.

It's been running nicely in my Mio MiVue dashcam all week and other than taking a week to arrive (from Switzerland) I'm more than happy with the price.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007XZM6VG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ken.

Edit - ps.. Just checked the link works and the price has dropped to £11.48 with free postage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Not difficult?


Different card, transfer speed around half that of the one I linked to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> I paid £12 all in for a Sandisk 32gb Class 10 micro SD, with adaptor last week, from Amazon.
> 
> It's been running nicely in my Mio MiVue dashcam all week and other than taking a week to arrive (from Switzerland) I'm more than happy with the price.
> 
> ...


Seems good, but it's a different card, and still slower, Samsung are also accepted to be better than all others in reviews, also with Amazon, you might not even get a genuine product.

30mb/s is very slow, transfer speed is very important if using for video, no point in having a HD camera if it can't accept the huge amount of data onto the card.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Seems good, but it's a different card, and still slower, Samsung are also accepted to be better than all others in reviews, also with Amazon, you might not even get a genuine product.
> 
> 30mb/s is very slow, transfer speed is very important if using for video, no point in having a HD camera if it can't accept the huge amount of data onto the card.


That's the Luddite in me :wink2:

Class 10 was as far as my consideration went and I didn't know that transfer speeds differed, but that said, for the time being this one seems to be handling the transfer from the dashcam ok on its highest quality setting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> That's the Luddite in me :wink2:
> 
> Class 10 was as far as my consideration went and I didn't know that transfer speeds differed, but that said, for the time being this one seems to be handling the transfer from the dashcam ok on its highest quality setting.


This'll confuse you then >


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> I paid £12 all in for a Sandisk 32gb Class 10 micro SD, with adaptor last week, from Amazon.
> 
> It's been running nicely in my Mio MiVue dashcam all week and other than taking a week to arrive (from Switzerland) I'm more than happy with the price.
> 
> ...


Sandisk Ultra class 10 32gb 48mb/s are currently £12 in my local Tesco (in the store, not the phone shop where the same card is £23!). Have just bought x4.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Will it do 70mb/s ?


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Will it do 70mb/s ?


I wouldn't have thought so otherwise they would sell it as such.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve928 said:


> I wouldn't have thought so otherwise they would sell it as such.


Yes  every one is saying they can get them cheaper, but so far no one has linked to one with the same speed of transfer.


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes  every one is saying they can get them cheaper, but so far no one has linked to one with the same speed of transfer.


Sorry - I was replying to Blizzard and his 30mb/s card from Switzerland for the same price.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Confused.com Я us > >


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This'll confuse you then >


Yup.... You should've provided free paracetamol with that one :wink2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Steve928 said:


> Sandisk Ultra class 10 32gb 48mb/s are currently £12 in my local Tesco (in the store, not the phone shop where the same card is £23!). Have just bought x4.


That's an excellent price if 48mb/s are sufficient for your needs, which they obviously are otherwise you wouldn't have spent £48.

It just goes to show there are good prices to be found if you know what you're looking for :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The problems are that when the card starts to get full minimum transfer speeds become more important, if you are overwriting after say 5 mins I'm not if transfer speeds are more or less important.


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

I get very confused by all this memory class stuff..

If the card in your original link, kev_n_liz, is 70 mb/s then why is it only class UHS-1 which is defined as 10mb/s, i.e the same as non-UHS Class 10 but for UHS devices?

Class UHS-3 starts at 30 mb/s so why isn't it in this class if it exceeds that speed? 
Plus of course you need a UHS device to use that speed.
My brain hurts :grin2:.


----------

